# i know its not about a horse but my dogs being put down on Friday...(3 days from now)



## nworkman82 (Jun 18, 2009)

If it should be that I grow frail and weak 
And pain should keep me from my sleep, 
Then will you do what must be done, 
For this -- the last battle -- can't be won. 
You will be sad I understand, 
But don't let grief then stay your hand, 
For on this day, more than the rest, 
Your love and friendship must stand the test. 
We have had so many happy years, 
You wouldn't want me to suffer so. 
When the time comes, please, let me go. 
Take me to where to my needs they'll tend, 
Only, stay with me till the end 
And hold me firm and speak to me 
Until my eyes no longer see. 
I know in time you will agree 
It is a kindness you do to me. 
Although my tail its last has waved, 
From pain and suffering I have been saved. 
Don't grieve that it must be you 
Who has to decide this thing to do; 
We've been so close -- we two -- these years, 
Don't let your heart hold any tears. 

-- Unknown 

I know your pain. Be strong and stay with him until the last. He looks like a sweetie pie. I went thru this not long ago. I had 1 day to prepare. So before I took him in I let him do what he loved yet I always prevented.... Play in the muddy swamp. The vet chuckled when he came in covered in muck. It was hard. But it was necessary.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

He looks like a very good boy. 
I'm sorry for your loss, but remember you are doing the right thing for him.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

nworkman82 said:


> If it should be that I grow frail and weak
> And pain should keep me from my sleep,
> Then will you do what must be done,
> For this -- the last battle -- can't be won.
> ...


Naawww, look what you did :'( making me all teary eyed *sniffles*

I'm sorry about your dog! Losing a pet is always hard. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

I hope you spent the best of your time with him. I'll bet he's running in dog heaven with my dalmatian, Abby. Don't cry because it's over, smile because it happened (hard thing to do though, I must say).


----------

